# Low profile



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I am looking for a blind that would work good in picked bean fields and on bare bones sandbars. Comfort is not as big of a deal as getting consealed. I have hunted out of all the Avery blinds and tyoically use a finisher. I like power hunters for low profile but they can be a pain to see and cll out of. I'm wondering if there are any FA blinds that offer the same consealment and low profile but are easier to hunt out of. Often times I'm hunting in fields or along the water and its almost impossible to hide a match stick much less 5 guys in blinds. I'm not looking for tips to hide better (i know plenty) I just want a blind that makes it easier to get consealed.

Thanks for the help


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you ever tried digging the blinds down. If its allowed by the landowner of course.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I have tried this many times, I'm not looking for advice how to hide better just blinds that will help me hide better.

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Power hunter with the bars removed from the lid is about as low as you can get and still be totally covered up.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

Xlandr


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Is the x-lander the lowest profile blind FA makes? How does it compare to the powerhunter?


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

Xlandr is the lowest profile (14"). Personally I don't like the PH, not a fan of the lid. Other than that they are similar, about like crawling into a sleeping bag. Shop around on the web, they are making smaller blinds that double as backpacks as well.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

exlander for what you are doing I would go for naturalgear color


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nothing is lower the the PH. I suggest mudding the blinds with dirt or sand from the spots you are going to hunt and digging them in. Then pile sand or bean stubble up against the blind to cut down the profile. This will work better then spending another $200+ on another blind and still being in the same situation.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I would suggest the x-lander as well however FA does make an eliminator express blind that just has a backrest and a gun rest to it which is really low profile. The doors and everything lay on you but i like it much more than the powerhunter.

I think rogers has it for $100 also so it may be worth a try.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

IMO the best way to hide yourself on a bare surface would be with a powerhunter. Then put ringbase extensions around my blind and i like to set a shell next to my blind and then i rest it on my stomach when the birds get close it really seems to break up the blind.


----------



## doublecluckin (Jan 10, 2010)

www.ducknkrazy.com blind is cozy and lower than a power hunter, actually had a power hunter and hated it switched to this blind check it out!!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> exlander for what you are doing I would go for naturalgear color


I agree completely, but finding one in that color is going to be tough find.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I have recently seen the video on how to put together a xlander, it looks low profile. I want to get this straight though, there is no place to set your gun other that on top of or along your body?


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Only at first sun up on a bright cloudless day profile might be a concern mainly because of shadows. Otherwise, as long as the layout is well brushed and mudded enough to cut down on UV reflection, IMHO profile is over rated. Looking down from the sky I'd think a goose is more distracted by irregular patterns and mismatched colors than a raised area. None the less, as much as possible, I still dig in, but rely more upon mudding and brushing.


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

commander019 said:


> Power hunter with the bars removed from the lid is about as low as you can get and still be totally covered up.


wrong 
xlander is lower but obviously you couldnt say that


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats the xlanders height?



honkstopper said:


> commander019 said:
> 
> 
> > Power hunter with the bars removed from the lid is about as low as you can get and still be totally covered up.
> ...


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

i never measured it but we had them set up next to each other as you stated to see what was lower and the x lander was lower 
i wouldnt expect you to agree being as u are an avery prostaffer



commander019 said:


> Whats the xlanders height?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats with the attitude? Just asked you a question. What was the height difference?



honkstopper said:


> i never measured it but we had them set up next to each other as you stated to see what was lower and the x lander was lower
> i wouldnt expect you to agree being as u are an avery prostaffer
> 
> quote]


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

and to comment on the chart i just posted, new proland'rs are a little higher than older xland'rs.


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

what attiutude just dont like people makeing false statements without all the facts



commander019 said:


> Whats with the attitude? Just asked you a question. What was the height difference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

So what was the height difference with the lid bars removed from the power hunter?



honkstopper said:


> what attiutude just dont like people makeing false statements without all the facts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

height difference is 4 inches


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Fieldfowler by ducknkrazy you won't be disappointed. Lowest and the lightest. I would go with the corn camo myself.


----------



## doublecluckin (Jan 10, 2010)

agreed the best out there!


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Going back to my original post....


commander019 said:


> Power hunter with the bars removed from the lid is about as low as you can get and still be totally covered up.


I took the liberty to do a little homeowrk so I would have "all the facts".


honkstopper said:


> what attiutude just dont like people makeing false statements without all the facts


According to the chart that was posted earlier, the X-Lander is 14" in height. As you can see in my pics, a power hunter with the lid bars removed measures 12"-13" to the headrest. I will even give you 14" to compensate for the lid material. I'm curious as to how you came up with a 4" difference in height between the two? According to what your saying, the x-lander must only measure 8"-9" in height. I just want to make sure the original thread poster gets all the facts....


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

The power hunter might be 14" or so without the bar but it very uncomfortable. Without the bar you'll have a face full of mesh and material, not a great way to spend the morning.

Not only in the x'lander the lowest profile but it's a great all around blind.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Blue Plate said:


> The power hunter might be 14" or so without the bar but it very uncomfortable. Without the bar you'll have a face full of mesh and material, not a great way to spend the morning.
> 
> Not only in the x'lander the lowest profile but it's a great all around blind.


It's not as bad as you would think. I actually have slots cut in my mesh for my camera and that also aids in keeping the mesh off your face and allows you to see better. To me the PH is not uncomfortable, but thats my opinion. I have tried the x-lander and it is a nice low profile but i do not like the door flaps.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree the doors on the x'lander are not great but that's part of what makes them low profile.


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

measure it with someone in it



commander019 said:


> Going back to my original post....
> 
> 
> commander019 said:
> ...


----------

